# ~*~*~ Magic Spell Part 8 ~*~*~



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home for you ladies...



















Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oooohhhh me first?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if you know a fireman I will forgive you!!!   I love a man in uniform and the best is a firemans by far!!! well the Army uniform is pretty good too!!!   Blimmey is it hot in here


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL i get all hot too thinking about a man in uniform!!

I prefer a copper's uniform though im afraid!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

A police man   No way give me a pair of fire proof trousers, a tight t shirt and regulation helmet any day!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

What are we like?!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I know!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hope everyone has a nice weekend?

Yesterday i ended up walking round to my friends house with my dog and we took her niece and nephew who are 11 and 12 yrs old to the park - me and my friend who is 40 yrs old were "trying" to show the kids how swinging on the poles was done but her niece and nephew could only find it in themselves to laugh at us!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I tell you what kids have no respect for their olders!!!   You would think they would be gratefull of the life skills you were teaching them!!!   Its a nice day here today   although not as hot as was predicted, but hey ho I'm not complaining!   Its my turn to clean my car out after Mart has done his so am just killing a bit of time until then. have a great weekend!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know kids these days!! TUT!!  

Did u sort the car?

I went out and started the gardening - i did an hours worth then almost collapsed its too hot out there!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL!!!  
Yeah I cleaned the inside of the car, but not the outside!!! cant look too willing now can I!!!!!   Got my nepohews here today so a garden full of playing kids!!! BBQ later then bath the kids and the nights all ours!!!   well from about 7;30 when meg goes to bed then I might end up following her at my usual 9pm (or earlier!!!) Just having 5 mins away from the garden so thought i would pop on here  . Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire hope u had a nice evening last nite 

We went to my mums as it was her birthday - it was too damn hot though yesterday!

Have been round the estate agents today and got the first one coming tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dont go complaining about the heat!!!   I was right about me being in bed early!!!   I LOVE being in bed watching t.v!!!   Hope your Mum had a nice birthday.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ive always hated the heat though!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

What do you do on holiday? or where do you go more like!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

When we use to go on family holidays abroad i would hide in the shade!! LOL

Couple of years ago we all went to Spain but went in october so weather was just perfect for me but i just burn as well even with factor 100000 cream on!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL!!! Are you fair skinned then? I have dark hair and blue eyes (dont know what difference the eyes make!!!  ) I can burn but generally end up brown   I love nice hot weather but nowadays prefere it not overly hot al its nicer for the kids


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I dont think im that fair skinned to be honest i just burn easy but then i go back to my normal skin colour and dont tan!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh well kate your cant get burnt whilst sitting in a bar/pub can you!!! and I understand beer is a very good cure for sunburn!!!   See thats your next holiday sorted!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Trust me next time i get to go on holiday i will be drinking a lot!! I couldnt go to spain to see my aunty in october as i had my lap booked for me at the last minute 

Ok so my cyst burst on saturday nite (was really disgusting) and now had a letter in today about an appointment at the hospital - but i still have some kind of lump there under my arm and it does hurt a tiny bit so dont know what to do now!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

oooooh kate that sounds a bit nasty!   I would contact the hospital and explain the situation. They might give you an earlier appointment so they can check it out?   It sounds like it needs looking at so dont go cancelling anything, just see what they say, and dont take NO for an answer!!!

Oh yes and on the holiday/drink thing!!!   .....you have already missed out on your last one so make sure you make the most of your next one!!! I have totall faith in you not letting the side down!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks hun i will make still do the appointment then!

Im off out on saturday nite with my mate and intend to get very drunk!!

Well estate agent has been and valued the house at £162,950 so quite happy with that! Got a couple more coming on saturday then decide from there!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thats a nice amount! what style of house you got?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Its a 2 bed maisonette but the bedrooms are massive!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW that is a good price then!!! Well actually i dont know what house prices are like round your way!!!   but I hope its a really good price!!!   What you wanting to buy next?  4 bed Detached!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think its a good price seeing as 4 yrs ago we brought it for 128K

We arnt moving anywhere else hun - sadly me and my DH have split up.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Kate I'm really sorry love  . The last thing I wanted to do was put my foot in it!!!   you are  young and such a beautiful person, you will be fine without DH and with a personality like yours will thrive!!! One day you will find happiness with another and when that day comes I want to be bridesmaid!!!   .


Kate you really, really are an uplifting person!!!! always remember that!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks hun - no u havnt put your foot in it im just now fed up with having to lie on here about my relationship with DH so its better to be honest!

Things havnt been right for a very long time and whats the point in mending it. Ive done a lot that i regret and he deserves better than me in all honesty and hope he finds someone - if he has already then im happy for him.

Thanks for your lovely comments 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well you dont have to lie about anything to me love  . I wouldnt judge you  .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks that does mean a lot 

Wish i could sleep more though!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you having trouble sleeping then? My sleep is only starting to get a bit better since having Con and the PND but still sometimes a bit off!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

When i am quite depressed i dont really sleep as i seem to run things round in my mind time and time again when i know i shouldnt!

Also if im on a day off i tend to not sleep anyway as i havnt tired myself out!

Kate xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

karma - im sorry about you and dh i hope you dont mind me saying   but you really are a loverly person  

claire - i hope those kids are behaving themselves while off school  

well an update from me i had a bleed last thursday so had to spend the night in hospital   it did stop and doc says 

its because i have a low lying placenta   so ive got to take it easy for the rest of pregnancy   so no hoovering for me


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi fudgey,
  Blimmey so glad you are o.k  .hoovering defo out for the next few months!!!   Apart from that how you feeling?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks fudge  Hun hope you are ok - must have been frightening -you take it easy

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Looks like another nice day today  . I have a house full of kids again so cant go out this morning (apart from in the garden!) but really need some new white sandals as the ones I bought at the start of the year are falling to bits!!! Popping to the sports warehouse as they have them reduced to £3.49!!!!! lets just hope they have them in a saize 5   What you up to today Kate? had any more estate agents round?

Love & Hug,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello!!! 

Wow what a bargain price for sandals Claire!! I buy my trainers at sports soccer - i live in trainers!! They are so cheap! and as im a size 5 as well i can get away with the kids trainers!

The next estate agent is coming on saturday so yesterday done the garden a bit and im going to carry on in a while!

Did u have fun with all the kids?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well i got my sandals  . I only wear birkinstock style (cork bed) as they are so comfy   I go through at least 3 pais a summer   I am so heavy footed!!!  . I too buy kids trainers! By 8;30 this morning Meg had already had her art stuff out and painted her little box she puts her tamagothchi pet in!!!  She bought this pet yesterday and has already made it a home complete with bed and blanket!!! Its now just me and Con as Meg is sleeping at my sisters tonight   Con is very tired so in a grumpy mood  . He is siiting on my knee cuddling into me   I gave him his first hair cut yesterday   It was very short anyway but he had a clump of fluffy ginger hair on top!!! so I shaved it all a no2   he looks loads better and i'm dead pleased with myself   Con never flinched and was such a good boy   

xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww i love it also when i babysit and the kids get the art things out  
Hope Meg has a nice time at her auntys house.

I cant resist it im sat here thinking awwwww soooooo cute that connor had a hair cut - i see them in your aviator there and want to give them both a big squeeze coz they are soooooooooo cute!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Ah kate bless ya!!!   have a BIG cuddle from them  . Con is in his jimmy jams but still playing in the garden!!! He keeps coming in and saying "ball" because he wants me to go and play football with him   he is such a good talker and says new words every day  . Meg was slow at speaking but Con is something else!!!   I have just gave him a big drink of hot chocolate and he chucked the beaker in a bucket of water and washing powder his clothes are soaking in!!!(he does get dirty and was wearing his Celtic footy kit today!) I made him another one but he seams to of ditched that in the garden!!!   he has just come in patted me on the arm, said "ball" and kicked his leg out as if he booted a football!!!   Oh I do love him and his funny little ways!!!  . Right better go clean him up again!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw soo cute! He sounds like my youngest brother when he was little!

I need a big hug - my mum just rang me up and i had actually been feeling a bit more better and happy and she really upset me and now im in floods of tears and feel even worse!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh kate are you o.k this morning? What she go and upset you about? Blumming family can be a right old pain in the   sometimes  . Cheer up Love today is another day  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah im feeling much better today - i went and had a bath and a good cry and felt better!!

My mum was basically nagging at me that i run to my friends house round the corner all the time crying on her shoulder over everything and dont go to my mum - the trouble is with my mum she thinks she is helping but she isnt - all i want is a hug and be told everything will be ok (even if it wont be) but she rather sit there and tell me well why dont u do this and get a hobby and blah blah blah and i told her that im quite happy relaxing at home on my own watching TV, walking the dog, playing on the computer!!

Then she moaned at me coz i asked if my friend could be my guest at the wedding and she said no that i would go and hide in a corner with her and be unsociable! I said i wouldnt i just wanted my friend there or i would be sat for the meal on a table with random ppl that i dont know! She then told me i had been moved the head table - i actually feel quite insulted that shes only moved me to head table coz DH isnt there - why couldnt she put me and DH originally?

Then she said on the friday before the wedding is her hen nite in a restuarant and told me i can tell all her friends and family then that me and DH have split up and i told her i didnt want to tell anyone and if anyone asks that i will turn around and say its none of there damn business - so she had a go at me over that!

God i cant win!!

Sorry!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Blumming heck kate!!!! Not being funny and I know shes your Mum but after all that I would be well [email protected]#$*d off!!!   No wounder you needed a cry! Are you an only child? who else is on the head table I mean who is more important than the brides daughter   Sending you BIG hugs babe  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks hun 

No im the eldest of 3 kids - my brothers are 18 and 14 and i think they are not at the head table - i would have preferred to sit with them! For gods sake im giving my mum away so why wasnt i at the head table in the first place?!! Sorry hope im not over reacting here!

I was really peed off believe me thats why i got upset!

Well just done some more gardening - bless her my elderly neighbour came and helped me with all the trimming so mite go and get her some chocolates or something to say thankyou and my other neighbour let his dog out and i let cookie my dog go and play with her and she had great fun and the bloke was feeding her biscuits so she was well happy!

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate I cant believe she hasnt got her kids at the head table My kids are the most important thing in my life (Oh and DH!!!  ) If god forbid I ever got married again   i would have them right next to me   Who is sat with her on the head table then  Your neighbours sound really nice   I would get the old dear a nice little bunch of flowers or like you said a box of choccies!  

As soon as I had posted about you being an only child i remebered you had younger brothers  . At least you can go and hang out with them after the dinner   stop your little bro from drinking all the dregs off the tables and getting [email protected]#8$d!!!!!  

I dont think you over reacted one little bit  .  I would feel very let down if i was treated like that, and to be honest my Mum is going through something similar at the moment with her Dad. He found himself a fancy woman and now he is dissowning his family on her say so   Stupid [email protected]!!!!!  . My Nanna would be turning in her grave as family was everything to her. This stupid cow my granbdad has got in with likes his money I think and he has been spending like mad!!! I dont think her purse has been aired since her met her   It boiles my blood   .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats awful about your grandad - im going through the same with my dad - only my youngest brother goes and spends time at my dads - its meant to be my half brothers birthday next week but how can i send a card when my dad wont even give me their address? Apparently im the awful daughter in it all and im the one in the wrong (but thats a whole other story for a whole other day when you are really bored!! LOL)

My mum hasnt got a head table as such as they are all round tables but she didnt want to upset anyone and the original plan was that on her table would be her and her new DH, his brother and nan who cant come now as she is in a home and poorly! Then my mums 2 friends from work who are her bridesmaids and then 2 good family friends and that was it.

My mum harps on about how her kids are the most important thing in her life but sometimes she can be a right old moo and i know im not perfect but she can be so 2 faced at times - when me and DH first had problems TTC i was about 23 yrs old and she kept harping on about i was too young blah blah blah and then about 6 months/yr ago she would be there in front of her mates saying "oh ive helped Kate through the whole IF and supported her" Yeah right!! She hasnt a clue she fell with us 3 too easily!!

Oh and yes my 14 yr old brother is like that and will finish everyones drinks!!! And it will probably be me looking after him!

Sorry all i seem to do i waffle on!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No Kate dont you worry about talking about it   If I get board I'll let you know!!!     It just makes me sick with the fact that there are thousands of families out there who for whatever reason cant have kids, then there are people like your Mum who have 3 but behave like that!!!   Sorry if that was out of order but its just the way I feel  . I swear I would never treat my daughter (or son) like that. I think you deserve much better from her. I can see a lot of good in you love and thats all that metters to me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww! I know i really hope i give my kids the 100% love i can possibly give them.   If i ever get to have them.

Forgot to mention that my dads g/f is a right evil moo (god what if shes reading this?!! LOL)

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate one day it will be your turn, and I am 100% sure you will be a great Mum   Its not in your nature to be a "Moo" !!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope so!!

I took some photos of the garden and told DH to look on photobucket at them - bet he says i didnt do much (in a joking way) when i nearly broke my back doing it!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Youll have those porospective buyers drooling at your lovely garden!!!   It will be the selling point I am sure!!!   How you doing today?

Yet another nice morning   hope it stays this way as we have our local FF get together today in town. Food, drink and a bit of chat!!! What more could you want on such a lovely summers day  , Then I am going to our cricket club with some friends, so more drink and chat!!!   Oh its a hard life  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL wish i had a life like that!!

Have fun at the FF meet - i go to a few and its always a great time!

Mac said he will do the garden next week with me on his days off so hopefully get the patio bit done then and the turf laid!

Im ok today - totally shattered though!

I am off into Reading tonite on the lash with some friends so should be a laugh!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Kate did you have a good time in Reading The Nottm meet was a good one   Lots of laughing!!! I nearly got killed by a pigeon but thats a whole new story!!!    have you got a ahangover

Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hun! Glad u had fun and would love to hear the pigeon story!!

Last nite was really good - u know i drank and drank loads of alcohol and still felt sober when we arrived home at 3.30am!!! I reckon i must be getting old or something with these young girls and their fashion!! What do they wear these days?!! My mums partner was in town last nite on his stag do and they kept texting me but i avoided them!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI,
  Glad you had a good night! I am like that sometimes....where you just cant get drunk  Todays been a funny old day! really slow and quiet. Very starnge!

Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just had fall out with Martin  . he cant find it in himself to throw me a nice word/complement without really trying or thinking about it  . He is full of [email protected] most of the time   lying about packing up smoking ( about 5 times) and other really annoying stuff  . I have just told him that a complement to his WIFE should come easily and freely not a hard job or a challenge to hi stupid little brain  . What more can i do I am loosing weight and making an effort what do I have to do to get a nice word said about me he has never once said I am a good mum (when I know I am!!!) He has never commented on how good I look, even when I had PND with meg and I lost weight dramtically!!! he never gives me a complement or the odd nice word, he never buys me flowers just because he can or very rarely does when there is an occasion to  . When we had meg and he was the WORST dad in the world i still told people he was the best!!! he would sit there lapping up all the praise but not say one nice thing about me even though I did ALL the work!!!!! I know it was a long time ago but things get bottled up and I cant help it  . We have been so close to a brake up so many times but he just hasn't learnt his lession

So Sorry for the ME ME ME post   I thought you might understand Kate

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.

We really are like a therapy session!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just walked passed the front room to go to the loo, and Mart shouted me.....I thought he was going to say sorry but all he said was  "Your phones gone off" i dont think I will be putting him up for husband of the year!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Claire sorry just read this message. Dont worry that its a me post - ive done loads of them the last week to u and many others.

Im rubbish at advice! My DH was like that as well - maybe its a man thing? Dont think they can cope when women are depressed or know how to act - like u say all u want is a cuddle or actually made to be feel appriciated. What was he like when you were first together? DH was always sweet and loving until the IF kicked in and then he didnt appriciate me.

Do u try talking to your DH?

Claire you are a fab mum and dont let anyone tell u otherwise including him. Ppl can drag you down at times and make u feel useless and when your are depressed etc any small comment or action can make u feel 100 times worse.

DH was the same with the smoking - always promised to give it up when they dont so yes i know how frustrating that feels.

Sorry im still rubbish with advice and all i can say is.....

You are a good mum and your kids love u and thats all that is important at the moment. You are so lucky to have 2 beautiful children and im not just saying that - they truly are. And you have all of us on here who will support u 100%

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  Well still feeling crappy today . How can one man make you feel so worthless  . I'm going to say something now which is a bit harsh but here goes.........I know even if me and Mart did break up I will still have the two most important things in my life with me. Megan and Connor are the best things in my life and if it means I have to of gone through a broken marriage to get them then so be it!!! To be honest i don't think it will ever come to a "Broken marriage" but God sometimes I wish it would . I love Martin but i just wish he gave me a bit of respect sometimes.


Mac,
xxx.
P.S Thats it!!! No more moaning Mac posts!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hun its fine - moan all u like!

Im sure things wont come to that but well like i said u will have us lot to support u and hopefully your family?

I have often felt rubbish and useless by my ex's and my Mac but he knows that.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello my lovely!
    Well for the last few days Con has decided to stay up half the night  . I have had horrible nights and days to be honest!!!  . Its amazing how bad you feel after a night up with a baby!!! especially when your not used to it anymore!!!   I mean I know I'm not the only person in the world to get up with a baby but its been such a long time since Con woke up during the night!!! I am sure its his teeth as he has'nt had any threw for a while and all the symtoms are there. Bless him I could of put in in the utility room with the dog at 2;30 this morning!!!   Last night I thought it maybe because he was not tired so I put him to bed half an hour later plus I gave him a weetabix with warm milk and sugar just incae he woke up and was hungry, but NO!!!!! he got up even earlier (10;30) and stayed up pretty much all night!!!  .  Strange though because I have had a really productive day today and after getting out of bed in such a bad mood/tired
  Meg is at Mum and Dads as she sleeps there on a Thursday   so I only have the one tonight!!! I havent let Con have a sleep today but he has just fell asleep so am giving him 20 mins, as I want him to drop right off tonight!!! (Fingers crossed) I will dose him up with calpol/ibrufen and teething gel and have them all on stanbye in his bedroom!!! 
  How you doing Kate??

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw i hope connor is ok and sleeps better tonite - sorry u have had a rough couple of nites - i did start to worry where u were!

I am ok - just really tired and emotionally exhausted at the moment!

Went to my mums earlier for the trial run on the hair and she took 3 attempts and still cant get it right!

I finally got to see my aunt who lives in Spain as i havnt seen her in a year - was meant to go there in october but i had to dive in hospital for my lap and dye! Once the house is sold im going out there for 2 weeks for a break away from everything!

Hope u are ok though and get some sleep!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Kate,
  Well con did slepp better last night   he woke up once and I gave him teehing gell and then again but he went off to sleep on his own  Still not feeling 100% as Me and Mart had a massive bust up last night and I told him to get out this morning  . He knows how crappy he makes me feel but still doesnt make an effort to change so what does that tell you about the SH#T??  Things seam to be semi sorted out now but I now he will never change and will always be a nasty [email protected]#d! He has said he will try harder but to be honest you shouldnt have to "try" to be nice to your wife!!! It should come easy because you love her!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ah hun sorry u had an argument with DH - men never change hun and no he shouldnt have to try!!

Well house is on the internet now! And 2 viewings booked in for monday!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

ooooh kate what site it on I want a look!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Heres the link hun!

Photos have been taken of the inside but they havnt been put on yet!

http://www.findaproperty.com/displayprop.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&pid=999494&agentid=06638

Kate xx

This is an unconfirmed link


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

OOOH VERY NICE   GOOD SIZE ROOMS! IT LOOKS 3 STOREY? IS THERE A FLAT ABOVE YOU?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire they are 3 storeys but we are the middle and top floor - the bottom window is a flat at the bottom - so we are a kind of house on a flat!! LOL

How are u today?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Is the garden shared then If so have the flat people helped tidy it up

I am doing much better today thanks babe  . me and Mart have had a bonding session over some wallpaper striping!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

The flat downstairs have their own garden attatched to their flat and we have to walk through the alley way to our private enclosed garden!!

Glad u and Mart are ok 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh right!  Its a good selling pont that you have a garden! so many flats/maisonets havent! Did you even manage to finnish yours off This rain we are having will help it look lush and green   Its just a shame its too blumming wet to use a garden  .
  I was supposed to do a carboot this morning, but to be honest I cant see the point in sitting in a muddy field soaked to the bone with no buyers to give me their money!!!   If the rain eases in a bit I might pop down to see what bargains I can pick up  . If its still on that is


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello!

Yeah the estate agent said its good that we have a garden as many flats dont! We have done loads more to it but with the rain and lack of money we havnt done anymore! We are hiring a skip for friday and getting rid of all the rubbish in it and then getting the turf and tidying it up!

Did u make it to a boot sale? I will have to do one soon as there is so much stuff in the loft!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No beeot sale for me I'm affraid   It has rained pretty much all day here so didnt think it would be worth my while   I have just listed 23 things on ebay and tend to keep adding more stuff every day untill it all goes or i take it to the charity shop! When we moved we took boxes and boxes to our local charity shop because we wanted rid fast! I hate getting rid of stuff that could make me money!!!   I will give my mates stuff but like to sell things and make money for our holidays   Its just a pain putting everything on ebay!!! Oh well hope its worth it this week!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know what u mean - me and Mac have given loads to the charity shops the last few weeks but still have loads of stuff left so think i may do a boot sale in next few weeks - once the wedding is out the way!

I start my new work contract on the 1st september which means i can do 2 long days a week and live on that so not doing anymore weekends now which is fantastic!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm cant stopp watching my ebay stuff!!!!!   I want people to buy my stuff!!!!!!!   Got to make money for next years holidays and make space in my puter room!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

God yeah i hate having stuff on ebay im constantly checking on it!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

My lord is chilly here this morning  . Come on warm up!!!!! Come out Mr sunshine!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know its so miserable and i have to walk to the post office!!

Well we have a viewing at 6pm tonite and also the bloke who came at 12pm yesterday is coming back for a second viewing at 5.45pm tonite!

What plans do u have for the day?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW A SECOND VEIWING ALREADY!!!   THATS BRILL!!! AND ANOTHER VEIWING TOO! EVEN BETTER!!!  WE HAVE JUST BEEN TO A MATES HOUSE. SHE HAS A LITTLE GIRL WHO IS IN MEGS CLASS AT SCHOOL AND A LITTLE BOY SO LOTS OF FUN AND GAMES!!!   CON IS HAVING A DELAYED KIP ON THE SOFA AND MEG IS WATCHING T.V SO 5 MINS QUIET FOR ME!!!  

MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Glad to hear u are getting a quiet 5 mins!

I walked to the post office and it was freezing - i had a jacket on and a scarf!

Oh god and out in the main hallway here with me my next door neighbours have put these hideous ornaments that are from their garden - they are seriously tacky! I think i should go and take a photo to show u! Its going to put potential buyers off!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL @ the tacky ornaments!!!   Do you have a say what can go in the hallway Do you think they might take a few hints


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well the thing is there is a window and a sill in the corridor at top of the stairs and yeah its pretty much either of ours but why put tacky garden ornaments on there! I know i can buy some tack at time but this really takes the biscuit! I darnt say nothing to them - the only thing i can do is when we do move house is when we are carrying the large boxes out etc well its going to accidently know them off!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh dear!!!   accidents do happen!!! (as Megan says!!!) Could you move them when you have veiwers? or maybe just explain to them that they dont effend you too much but they could take them down if they wanted (even if its not true!!!  ).
Hope the weather stays nice or at least dry today!  The kids need to be playing outside and getting some fresh air. We are going shopping this morning so we will get out a bit but shopping isnt quiet the same as playing for kids is it!!!  

Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know the weather is pants! It will brighten up soon i hope and meg and connor can get outside!

Ive just walked in from work and the bloke next door stopped me!! Scarey! He said that he wasnt having a moan but he had swept the corridor up yesterday after i had some patio tiles picked up from the garden and he wanted to just having the place looking nice as he knew we were having viewings! And thats why he had put the ornaments on the window ledge! I didnt have the heart to say i dont like them plus he is a traveller and i want to stay on his good side!!

He also mentioned that the council had been in moaning about them and their dog (i just acted shocked!!)

Opppsss!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

KATE YOU HAVENT BEEN MOANING ABOUT THESE GOOD PEOPLE HAVE YOU  
WELL ITS BRIGHTENED UP AND WE HAVE ALL BEEN OUT AND ABOUT  . MEG IS AT MUMS AND CONNOR IS SHOUTING AS HE WANTS ANOTHER JAFFA CAKE!!!   ME AND CON WALKED ROUND TO MUMS TO DROP OFF SOME STUFF AND ENDED UP STOPPING FOR A WHILE AND PLAYINING FOOTBAL ON THE FRONT  . CON HASNT HAD A SLEEP TODAY SO I WAS HOPING THE WALK WOULD KNOCK HIM OFF BUT NO! ITS TOO LATE NOW FOR HIM TO HAVE A NAP SO I WILL END UP FIGHTING WITH HIM SOON  . HE IS GETTING HORRIBLE AS WE SPEAK! HE IS NOW SITTING ON MY LAP HAVING A LITTLE CUDDLE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww give him extra cuddles from me 

I went to my mums but she wasnt there - her other half was and he looks shattered!! LOL

Hopefully connor will sleep well tonite then!

We had a viewing at 6pm tonite but the estate agents didnt tell us! So house was a bit untidy but luckily the ppl looking round are looking at it as an investment to rent out!

Me complain on the neighbours!! NEVER!! LOL

Oh and my friend text me yesterday, she had a 4th baby in june and i havnt seen the baby yet (felt i couldnt really as she didnt want the baby in the first place) she kept going on to me as well a few weeks back that she has her little pink princess finally and it wound me a bit as she has 3 boys and it was if all she wanted was a girl. Anyway ive been invited to the christening on the 2nd of september so i am going - mite as well!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

hope it wasn't too painfull hearing your mates news  . I know it can hurt when you here people catch so easily.  Con never did go to sleep but went right off tonight!!!  YAY I hope he just stays there all night!!! It makes me laugh  (or cry depending on night!) when I hear his little feet running down the landing to our room in the morning!!!   He opens our bedroom door and runs to whoever responds the first!!! I try and to pretend to still be asleep so I don't have to get up!!!   Mart gets up at about 6am ish to go to work but doesn't leave until about 6;45 so I get a little time to myself   I may well of spent all night awake with con mind you!!!  

Let me know how your viewing went


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi i hope Connor slept through!

Have just got in from work! And got my pay slip as its pay day today and im £500 short! They havnt put my mileage in so i was straight on the phone! Really panicing now!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

£500!!!!!!!   Blumming heck!!! When will you get that sorted Hope you wont have to wait till next payday How did your viewings go   Do you think the ornaments swung it!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well work rang me and have put a credit note in my bank today but i wont get it till the 30th of august so thats ok!

We have a viewing at 12pm tomorrow - and the estate agent rang - the bloke who has had the 2 viewings is swaying between ours and somewhere else so the estate agent is going to badger him basically saying that we are leaving the furniture and white goods but we wont go any lower than £171K - the other house he likes is £169K but has no white good etc in - if he offers £169K for ours we are going to accept but we are not leaving the white goods then! Also hes swayed more to the other house as they can complete in 4 weeks but we have told the estate agent we are prepared to do that too!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Kate it sounds as you cant do any more for this buyer! Bending over backwards comes to mind!!! With another veiwing at dinner time today it all sounds very promising  . As long as they keep coming through the front door you can work your magic and convince them they really want your house!!! 
  It looks like the start of a beautifull day here  . The sky is bright blue already! Meg has saved her pocket money and wants some of those aqua beeds off the t.v   so we are going to argos today and getting her some, then she has dance class at 4;10 but apart from that we have no plans   we might take a walk to my Sisters  
  Whats your plans for today? apart from your veiwing that is!!! Oh glad you got your money sorted  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hope Meg got her beeds and u all have a nice day 

We had the viewing and then done some more of the garden. Just had a bath and Mac is now sorting all his work kit out as its his last day at work tonite!

Its my mums hen nite tonite and to be honest im dreading it!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Hows your head Kate?? are you feeling   after your Mum's hen night   I have a feeling it wont of been a big night for you. Meg got her beads and we have had a go with them   They are a bit (a lot!) more fiddley than they look on T.V!!! but good fun and Meg likes them  
  Is Mac changing his job then? Any more veiwings today?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hunni!

Please excuse me but ive started on the drink already (need to get prepared as my mother did my head in this morning!)

I ended up driving last nite coz if i got drunk i would end up opening my big mouth!! She started on me from the second i arrived at her house and in hind sight i should have walked away then. She ignored me all evening and ive just had enough of her to be honest.

I was in the bathroom this morning at 3am throwing my guts up and sobbing my heart out so much coz i feel so alone and so close to doing something so stupid. She makes me feel worthless.

Sorry.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Kate I'm sorry I havent replied sooner but I too have had a hellish weekend  .  How you feeling now love? any better? your mother needs a bloody good talking too  . Be strong babe and dont do anything daft  . I'm back now and will be here if you need me.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire its ok - ive had a busy weekend and the wedding is over with now! She was having a stressy on saturday nite but by sunday she was fine! She looked beautiful! If you have ******** the photos are on there - well on my profile.

I feel ok now thanks.

What on earth has been happening?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh you know just the usual crap with Mart  . Kicked him out on sat night but after a long sleepless night and lots of questions about where Daddy was I decided to let him back for the kids sake. To be honest not sure how I feel about him anymore? There really isnt much love there but the kids are too young to be without their daddy and I fear I would come out looking like the "Bady" in it for asking him to leave. So for now he stays. If we didnt have kids or maybe if they were both babies i would now be a single Mum, but its meg I worry about the most and its for her that I put up with him. There has been so much crap go on in our relationship and with every new thing I love him less and despise him more. I just feel like I have hit a brick wall and cant find much love left. We have discussed him not coming on holiday in a couple of weeks and to be honest the bigger part of me doesn't want him to come   but I know he has to because of the kids.
  Enough now!!! I don't want to think about it all anymore. Glad you are feeling better love  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hun its ok - i felt the same with Mac - it must be a man thing.

My mum had a similar dilema when she left my dad - i know my brothers were older at 6 and 9 years old and all 3 of us saw my mum as the "badie" for a really long time but now im older i can see why she left and so can my brothers.

Its the same for me now - even though its me who has ended my marriage it still hurts the same and i know it will get a lot harder before life is better again and to be honest you need to do what makes u happy in the long run.

Hope things start to look up for u

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  I am planning on putting a load more stuff on ebay today   Already relisted some big stuff just got to have a rumage through the boxes I have moved to the shed now!!! Think I will keep it to a minimum as its only 2 weeks till we go on holiday and it will only give people a week to pay and me to post!!! I might pop things on for 5 days   Give myself a bit longer to recievec payments and post. What you up to today then Kate More gardening   Any news on hte house and that thoses second viewers

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Well I decided against putting things on ebay. There are always the people who pay right at the last minute and I would be running round the day before I go on holiday posting parcels!!! I cant be bothered with all that!!! I will get busy when i return  . How are you todat KATE?

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hun - hope u are ok? Sorry going to be a me post as i dont know what else to do or where to turn.

I was rooting through the computer on thursday nite and to my shock and hurt i saw an MSN convo between ex DH and his older sister.

After weeks of my ex DH flipping out at me over texts from a bloke and maybe even meeting ppl off a website which is made my life hell for i found out he has been seeing an 18 yr old sla**er - sorry girl who has just had a baby from a one nite stand. And he was there at her birth and spent last weekend bathing her feeding her etc. He said in the convo that he wasnt going to tell me until the divorce was over and the house sold but i found him out. I had heard a few things around the village i live in and i had an idea he was seeing someone but he kept denining it. About 3 weeks ago he had the cheek to say to me that i could have the decency to stay single till the house is sold - how bl**dy hyprocitical can u get?

Anyway i know where she lives as my brother knows her and i feel like going round and ripping her eyes out!! But what will that achieive?

Then last nite he got angry with me over the bank card and i lost my temper started to punch him etc and he threw me out the way - the neighbours rang the police but by the time they came he had gone to the sla**ers house and i had taken an overdose of sleeping pills and have been in the hospital all nite. He says he loves me and has been sleeping with me still yet he left me in the hospital last nite alone and spent the nite with her.

I cant explain how hurt im feeling right now. If he says he loves her then why did he sleep with me and say how beautiful i was at my mums wedding and kissing me and telling me he loved me?

Im so confused.

It just also hurts that he can play a substitute dad to this baby yet he didnt even want to bother giving up the ****, drink etc and save money for us having IVF.

I cant stop crying - i know i wanted to end the relationship but cant understand why he flipped out at me texting other men when hes been seeing someone all along?

I wish he would disappear out my life as i really hate him for making me feel this way.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Kate my poor love  . What a tatal [email protected]#*ing [email protected]#*$ard!!!!!  Please dont hurt yourself any more   You are worth a million times more than him. I have to pop out right now but will IM you later babe. Please be strong.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok thanks hun xxx

Am trying to find some strength - not that i have any left now.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

How you today Kate? I hope you are feeling a bit better love.

Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi yeah im feeling a lot better thanks  Keep meaning to reply to your PM and text u!!

Still feel alone to be honest - my mum text me yesterday and was moaning that i shut her out. I cant win can i?!!

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I have just IM'd you love  . Now lets have alook when the nest spell is


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

Full moon dates in 2007........ 

Wed Jan

Fri 2nd Feb- 05.45

Sat 3rd March - 23.17

Mon- 2nd April- 17.15 
Wed 2nd May- 10.09

Fri 1st June-01.04

Sat 30th June-13.49

Mon 30th July-00.48

Tue 28th Aug-10.35

Wed 26th Sept-19.45

Fri 26th Oct-04.52

Sat 24th Nov-14.30

Mon 24th Dec 01.16 

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06 Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06 Rosa Grace 
Freddie Tallulah and Georgia born june ? 
Sarahstewart 
Wendy Woo Luke Michael born 31st July 06 
Caza 7/8/06 Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz 
Allison Kate 
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~ 
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack Alex and Josh born 5th nov - born at 28weeks 
Fidget 
TracyB 
Nikkinak 
Zoe D 13/05/07 Miller Jozef John 9lb 2oz 
Jome EDD 5/7/07 
brownowl23 9/10/07 
Nikkiank 27/08/07? 
fudgeyfu 03/12/07 
Nubianqueen 18/12/07 

Hi,
Now I know this list is out of date as some of the list have had their baby/babies! could you please let me know if you you have any info? I will add some details later as pc is on go slow and I have to get ready for the day!!!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------

